# Deleted



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Hopeful85 (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

If this is Elliotts replacement we are fucked


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

thy said:


> If this is Elliotts replacement we are fucked :roll:


What do you mean? Who's elliot.


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

I am not Elliot. I am Trés. 
No. I am not all the way out yet. I got rid of depersonalization and anxiety but not derealization. Most days I barely even notice and its more mildly annoying than anything else.

But mind you I only got on the CORRECT supplements 4 months ago.


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

And Hopeful85 you are welcome. Need anything? Any questions? Im here.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

DP/DR cannot be caused by nutrition deficiencies. That is a huge lie that is spread all over the internet. Please name me one single person who took a supplement and got rid of DP/DR. Stop wasting your money on expensive blood tests. I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

What logic do you have to back that statement up? Here is mine:

Depersonalization usually caused by an anxiety disorder. You have anxiety till your epinephrine stores are exhausted (because fight or flight is suppossed to happen during near death experiences not all the time) and when those stores are exhausted your body makes the logical assumption that you are dying because that is the only reason you'd be using epinephrine stores daily. So to protect you psychologically from the horror of slow death your body depersonalizes. The question now is why the anxiety starts to begin with. It starts from an electrolyte imbalance. Thats why you calm down in the ER when they have you IVed to a saline solution. And if you dont treat your body well enough to give it enough sodium,calcium,potassium, and/or magnesium then what else have you been missing? The usual suspects are niacin(vit b3), b12, vit b3, magnesium, iron, and omega 3's.

But you'd rather believe its magic or psychological. Its physiological. You just haven't taken the time to understand the complicated human body. I have.

From listening here there are MANY people with mild to severe eating disorders taking random vitamins and herbs.Thats not what im advocating. Im advocating for teaming with an INTEGRATED HEALTH PROFESSIONAL (no normal doctor will do) and coming up with a gameplan.

If it didnt work for you then you probably did it wrong. If you need help im right here.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

You are just one of hundreds of wannabe-doctors on this forum. Please do yourself a favor and stop wasting your time and money on such weird theories (even though they might sound logical) and so-called "integrated health-professionals". And stop spreading fake news as if they were proven facts. It's all bullshit, believe me.

Depersonalization Disorder is a mental disorder, and as such it must be treated with psychotherapy and eventually medication.

Go to thousand doctors or other kinds of so-called "health professionals" and get your whole body scanned and your blood tested for every kind of mineral or vitamin. I guarantee you, it all has nothing to do with your DP and you will never be cured if you continue to believe your DP has an organic cause.

I know I probably cannot convince you. I remember I spent the first 2 years of my DP being like you and feeling like a little scientist that can disprove all the bad psychiatrists and psychologists claiming my DP is caused by emotional problems by doing my own research on websites and internet-forums (which are - of course - full of bullshit from all kinds of people). Your behavior is - by the way - very common for DP-sufferers. Try to be rational and listen to the experts like Simeon, Sierra, Michal etc.

I wish you all the best!


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

Ignorance will always be stronger than reason.

If you want to believe some "talking it out" and synthesized pills will cure you then you keep on believing in magic.

Meanwhile I'll continue to spread the very reasonable and logical imformation that the human body has necessary components and when it doesnt recieve them there are adverse effects.

Your logic isnt even logical. Psychology is barely even a legitimate profession.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

Tres said:


> Ignorance will always be stronger than reason.


You say it.

It is very well documented in the medical literature which symptoms are caused by which vitamin- or mineral-deficiency. Depersonalization/Derealization is not a symptom of ANY vitamin- or mineral-deficiency. Not even B12.

Please don't spend another 7 years googling and creating pseudo-scientifical theories and spending lots of money on pseudo-health-professionals. Please don't be so stupid!



Tres said:


> If you want to believe some "talking it out" and synthesized pills will cure you then you keep on believing in magic.


Psychotherapy has nothing to do with magic or "talking it out". It has to do with changing your unconscious dogmas that underly your thinking and cause your dissociative symptoms. Again: Be rational and don't waste your time and money on bullshit! Please!


----------



## joshua9578 (Nov 25, 2010)

Addressing dietary deficiencies IS beneficial to all, with or without DP/DR. If it has an effect on DP/DR severity WILL vary from person to person.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

joshua9578 said:


> Addressing dietary deficiencies IS beneficial to all, with or without DP/DR. If it has an effect on DP/DR severity WILL vary from person to person.


If you have iron-deficiency, you feel more tired and this will make your DP probably worse. Nevertheless, fixing the iron-deficiency will not cure your DP, because mineral- or vitamin-deficiencies are never a cause of DP. If you don't believe me, go to a doctor and spend lots of money to get your blood tested and then fix every deficiency. You will see that this will not cure your DP. I guarantee you.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

I don't think it's so smart to go around claiming there's a singular or certain, guaranteed cause for this condition when there's no verified data on that or anything else regarding this disease for that matter. Nutrition deficiency? Really? How can you be so sure that is the cause? It seems pretty damn unlikely to me because I've had it for 10+ years and I've tried every possible diet imaginable, to no avail. Even saying it's primarily caused by anxiety is a guess at best. That's not taking into account that there may be an actual physical problem with the brain or the brain's chemical balances, unrelated to the sufferer's mental state, that could be causing it. I don't think it's smart to view something as little-studied as this as such a clear-cut thing that is caused by one thing, and one thing only. That's being narrow-minded, and it's a damaging point of view when it comes to finding actual treatments and data about the disease because it may lead to misinformation and speculation of little worth being accepted as a truth after enough regurgitation.

I have no emotional trauma nor do I have any nutritional deficiencies (extensive blood tests have been done multiple times), and yet I have severe DR. My DR is also not proportional to any possible anxiety that I may or may not sometimes have. Those things already invalidate your claims that it must invariably be caused by the things you mentioned.

Please, for all of our sake, be more open. This "DP IS CAUSED BY X" needs to stop. No one knows what it's caused by. No one. If you really had as much common sense as you seem to think you do, you'd realize this and stopped spreading some hypothesis you came up with yourself after Googling a little as the ultimate cause for DP/DR.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

Most people with DP/DR have never experienced a single emotional trauma. But there are studies which show that DP-sufferers have lots of personality traits in common. Also, DP/DR is quite often triggered by severe stress/anxiety or a panic attack. This (in my opinion) is proof enough that it is a mental disorder and is caused by unconscious emotional problems and thinking patterns which form your personality.

I recommend reading books and studies from experts on DP/DR instead of googling or reading bullshit in forums.

Again: I was a "googler" myself for more than 2 years, I tried every supplement, every diet and every weird theory you can imagine. Of course, it all did not cure me, because DP is rooted deep inside of my personality (and in yours, too).


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

America. Land of people that eat too much, yet are dying of starvation.

Its very simple. 
We are animals. 
We eat what the earth has provided us and what we have elvolved to eat. If you dont. Your body malfunctions. No feelings involved.

Thats how facts work.

Depersonalization isnt fixed with psychotherapy dumbass. Its a natural psychological defense mechanism. It happens all the time to people that experience physical trauma. The PROBLEM is that OURS didnt go away.

And why did it not go away?

BECAUSE WE ARE STILL EXPERIENCING THE TRAUMA.

That my friends is called common sense. Use it wisely.

People in this world have a tendency to complocate things till they're so abstract.

Nothing real is complicated.


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

And whats your grudge against blood tests? You aint got health insurance?


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

You are what we call a statistical anomoly I guess.
How special.

OR.

Maybe you just dieted wrong like millions of people do. And "extensive" blood tests? Let me see how "extensive" they are.

All you nutritional athiests, wannabe buhddists, wannabe scientists are giving common sense a really bad name.

You want to act like you've got the answers? Shutting down my theory while bringing nothing to the table. YOU AINT GOT THE ANSWERS SWAY!

The only people stuck in DP are the misinformed (who I am sincerely trying to help) and the ignorant (who now have to humble themselves or be stuck in an echo chamber of their own pessimistic thoughts till the day they die).


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Tres said:


> America. Land of people that eat too much, yet are dying of starvation.
> 
> Its very simple.
> We are animals.
> ...


Nah, man, that's just a shot in the dark with no actual scientific proof to back it up with. It's a hypothesis you're bent on like a mad obsession.

"Bringing nothing to the table" is better than spreading potential misinformation. Just because X seems to be Y to you based on what you've seen on the Internet doesn't necessarily mean it is so. There's a difference between speaking of something as an absolute fact and suggesting a possible cause but realizing that it's still just a hypothesis, a proposition. You're doing the former, and it's a damaging attitude.

You saying I want to act like I've got the answers is incredibly ironic. No, *I realize that I do not have the answers* whereas you think you do, while all you're doing is pulling said "answers" out of thin air, or piecing it together from unverified information and/or random anecdotes at best, with possible confirmation bias in play, because it seems to make sense to you.

Honestly, I'm starting to suspect you're a troll. You calling others "wannabe scientist"? The irony is too much to bear. What you're presenting here is a scientifically unverified, unsupported hypothesis. If you claim otherwise, it's nothing but pseudoscience.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

@PerfectFifth: Amen.


----------



## Tres (Nov 7, 2011)

I am sincere. 
You just disregarded my theory without knowing the validity and/or sources of my data (By the way where are those "extensive" blood tests?).
Im only writing this for people that are potentially reading the comments debating about wether or not to try my theory. I have no patience for pessimists like you. You'll stay depersonalized; doomed by your own ignorance and I say "good".

There are ENDLESS accounts of people experiencing EPISODES of depersonalization after severe trauma: The ISST-D says most commonly dissociation begins with childhood abuse where the child learns to "escape" harsh realities by dissociating. As they grow up any trauma can put them into a state of depersonalization.

But why do people that arent abused still dissociate? BECAUSE ITS BIOLOGOCAL ESCAPISM. Every animal does it. Its normal. Whats not normal is it STAYING. and you psuedo psychologists say it resolves by "talking out the repressed memories" when really the common sense that only SOME of the people who have persistant depersonalization are abused. But much more have horrible diets.

Anyone who believes in medication or meditation is already psychologocally ill. (Probably need vitamins).

Y'all are the stupidest, most incoherent, pessimistic, psychology loving idiots ive ever spoken to.

*if anyone BESIDES these fucks are reading this please, do yourself a favor and dont waste your money on people that listen to you talk for a living or pills that leave some people worse off than before. Vitamins, minerals, amino acids, and fatty acids are all you need. (Aside from sunlight, exercise, sleep, ect.) Feelong better is simple and natural. People like these are going to be the death of you (draining your money every step of the way). Science has shown healthy eating is more beneficial than we could ever understand. Take just ONE medical class and you'd realize shit can go wrong quick if you dont supply your body properly.*

Wasting my goddamn time you two.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Stop the name calling and theorize in decency or I'll lock the thread. Debate is fine and welcome, but putting others down for skepticism and questioning is not. As far as I'm concerned, unless if you've recovered through some method/regime/etc, and wish to share that with others, then nobody has the answers... let alone a cure.


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

The first comment on this article is from a woman claiming her DP was caused by excess copper:

https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/eliminating-copper-with-progesterone-therapy.html

Nutrition is probably not the cause in most cases, but it's certainly not out of the question. It has been well documented to have a huge role in depression and anxiety, why not DP?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

My definition of DP is the alteration of one's self perception which is typically caused by insult to the temporal lobe of the brain. The insult can be accomplished with psychoactive drugs which target the temporal lobe for their effects, or through prolonged or extreme emotional stress.

My definition of DR is the alteration of one's perception of the external environment and it is also caused by insult to the temporal lobe of the brain. The temporal lobe of the brain is responsible for assimilating sensory input and coloring one's perception with emotional content after analyzing memory.

It is the seat of consciousness. Brain researchers state that if one has a soul, it resides in the temporal lobe. If the eyes are the window to the soul, then you are looking into your soul when you gaze in the mirror. If you don't recognize your image because your temporal lobe is fritzed, then

you are Dp'd. My temporal lobe is sufficiently scorched and the pathology in my brain registers on EEGs. I speak from personal experience.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

@Tres: If you think you found THE way to cure DP, then why are you still not cured?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm sorry to anyone who was genuinely interested in this thread, I should have stepped in after the first bad post. One person is hostile, the OP will respond in turn, and so on and so on.

Silly really, when it's something as benign and harmless as blood tests and nutrition.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Phantasm said:


> One person is hostile, the OP will respond in turn, and so on and so on.


Eh, I wouldn't call presenting a differing opinion and showing some healthy skepticism to OP-who's acting like he's got it all figured out, and everyone who disagrees or questions him is an ignorant peasant, even though the scientific consensus is that there is no verified cause-automatically hostile. The whole premise of the thread is toxic because the OP is clearly not open to receive anything but blind agreement, not any proper discussion where opposing views are also welcomed. Now that reality didn't meet his expectation of the echo chamber he pictured in his mind, he's, of course, calling the dissenters "these fucks."


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

He did go too far, but was originally told his opinion was "bullshit", and you're only going to get one kind of reaction after that.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Fair enough. Truth be told, I didn't read that part of the thread.


----------



## pckflips (Aug 28, 2018)

is going to a psychologist/psychiatrist worth it ? is paying someone to listen and prescribe medication worth it ?


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

pckflips said:


> is going to a psychologist/psychiatrist worth it ? is paying someone to listen and prescribe medication worth it ?


I'd spend that money on testing first. Rule out something physiological


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

If you want to make sure that your DP/DR has not an organic cause, get your blood tested, have an MRI and an EEG. If these examinations show normal results, your DP/DR is (I'd say with a likelihood of 99%) caused by emotional and personal (unconscious) problems. So please don't waste your time.

And let me tell you once again: In the scientific literature, there is NO evidence or case report that nutrition deficiencies can ever cause DP/DR. That's why I called the OP's opinion "bullshit", because I don't want people who suffer from such a bad condition as DP/DR to spend their time trying to cure themselves by eating differently or spending money to untrustworthy so-called "health-professionals". Go see a good psychiatrist and (most importantly) start a psychotherapy!


----------

